# Paul Jobin - Porrentruy



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

*****
5 threads that will start the same, but have different watches in them.
I thought it better to separate them so that it is simpler to follow and can have a more accurate subject, and so help people searching in the future - I know it helps me when I am searching.
*****

Hi all

Been having a look around the forum for a few weeks and decided it was about time I actually registered and posted.

I've recently found that I'm quite interested in watches, it's nice to see some history or other factor that makes them not 'just another watch'.

Anyway, I've dug out my late father's watches to see if there was anything of interest and have been doing a bit of research. I have found that they are more of interest than any value (which I think is actually a good thing in a lot of ways), however I'm keen to find out as much as possible about them, and so thought I would ask you guys for some help.

Yes, I have done the obligatory searching first  but looking for more specific info if possible.

What I would lilke to know;

1) Date - an obvious one, we all like to know how old/new things are.
2) Where they were made/assembled - I've already found that one is from Sheffield, my families home town.
3) Value - and by this I just mean worth something significant or not - I have 2 brothers, and if there is any value here the would have to be some 'discussions' beyond those of 'do you mind if I have Dad's old watches?' 
4) Are they worth / do they need servicing, restoring, fixing etc.

...and any other things you may think relevant.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Now, the watches.......

*************************************************************************************************************************************************

Paul Jobin - Porrentruy - Waterproof - 17 Jewels - Incabloc - on the back is the same info, plus a 3 digit (serial?) number
(I'm not posting anything that looks like a serial number, just in case I later realise it's a stupid thing to do!)

This runs and keep approx time - though again i haven't checked it specifically.
If left running it does seem to stop too soon, and then start again as soon as picked up.

I don't know of the strap being changed - it could be original.



********************************************************************************************************************************************************

I have more watches, but not really of interest here - all battery driven - a couple of Suunto, and some more cheapy ones - though now everyone is going retro, they may be coming of interest again.

Again, thanks for any help.

Thanks
Tim.C


----------

